# Blue Eyed Holstein Calf



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey all! Saturday we had a calf born out of a Red Holstein heifer by a Holstein bull, and she has icy blue eyes. The cow went down after calving and was dead by the next day, another heifer from the same group sloughed her calf about three weeks early. The group was bought in about 6 weeks ago. Any ideas about what might be causing this/what we can do to prevent problems in the next few that are left? Also, any clue on whether this calf is blind? She's big, healthy, and eating like a champ. Can't tell if her clumsiness and walking in to the walls of her hut when she's trying to get out are because she's blind or if she's just a normal dippy calf.

Thanks!


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

I am not sure about your other problems, but as far as the blue eyed issue is concerned, that isn't unheard of. We have had several blue eyed calves here (Holsteins) on our dairy. They eventually turn brown. Sometimes the calves do act like they are blind and walk into walls when they are newborn, but I'd watch her and see. We have also had two calves go blind on us. But their eyes were completely cloudy white, not blue. 

I am sorry that you are having trouble with these cows and heifers. It's tough when they start going down on you for no apparent reason. I hope you can get it figured out.

Good luck.
Rebecca


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Rebecca! Checked her out today, looks like they're already turning more grey. On the upside, I'm almost positive she's not blind. Also, that baby can eat like a champ, so I think she'll be fine.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

If you have any more from the group drop their calves early, I would be checking for lepto.


----------

